# Average speed



## Riding in Circles (21 Jun 2010)

I am currently averaging 16.5mph on my 21.4 mile training circuit but am aiming on getting that upto 21.4mph, that is riding a Catrike Expedition trike, what is everyone else averaging over a similar distance and what are you riding?


----------



## mark barker (21 Jun 2010)

I wish I was averaging those kind of figures! On the flat I'm happy around 20mph, but the hills kill me! As for my ride, I've got a homemade recumbent trike, built out of scrap parts from an old MTB and a couple of kids MTBs, so I guess I shouldn't be too surprised On the upside, at least its nice and comfortable regardless of speed!


----------



## Riding in Circles (21 Jun 2010)

There are a few hills on my new circuit, one that even gets me into the granny gear.


----------



## CopperBrompton (21 Jun 2010)

I'm a tourer, not a racer ... On a typical 40-50 mile ride, my moving average is 11-12mph. Overall average varies hugely on how good the pubs are. :-)


----------



## swscotland bentrider (21 Jun 2010)

My main circuit is a shade under 30 miles. Fairly flat with only a couple of hills but open to the wind and some bad surfaces. On the ICE Q26 my moving average in winter is around 21 kph and in summer 22. On my Bacchetta Giro the winter average is 22.5 kph and in summer around 24. Yesterday, with my recent holiday still in my legs I went round on the Giro in 25.8 kph which for me is pretty good! I haven't done a series of rides on my DF tourer yet but I should - it would be an interesting yardstick but I just can't summon the enthusiasm!


----------



## Arch (21 Jun 2010)

I'm a tourer too. On our holiday, the best we got was 11mph, on a 74 mile day (with luggage). Coming back up to York, I managed just over 10mph average over 52 miles.

I've got some work to do for the LEL....


----------



## redddraggon (21 Jun 2010)

Mode 18mph, Mean 17mph,


----------



## arallsopp (22 Jun 2010)

18mph on a 17 mile cross london commute. Similar when it was 22 miles. Faster on open roads. I'm not afforded a 'training circuit' at present, but wouls expect to see 21/22ish.


----------



## Riding in Circles (22 Jun 2010)

I did my circuit in reverse today, it's a lot harder that way, only 14mph, rest day tomorrow.


----------



## arallsopp (22 Jun 2010)

Catrike UK said:


> I did my circuit in reverse today, it's a lot harder that way.



I'm strictly a pedals in front kind of guy myself.


----------



## Riding in Circles (22 Jun 2010)

arallsopp said:


> I'm strictly a pedals in front kind of guy myself.



I knew that would confuse you.


----------



## squeaker (23 Jun 2010)

My regular 'commute' with ~5kg of kit: 8.7 mile ride + 1 hour circuit training + 8.7 mile ride back, 53m of climbing on the way back, 28m going (all climbing / descent on rough chipseal surface):


HPV Grasshopper ~ 14.2mph
Raptobike ~15.2mph
ICE 'S' ~ 12.9mph
Not flat out effort, but not cruising either


----------



## mcd (23 Jun 2010)

Average speed? If I'm racing, 25-27mph for anything up to an hour, down to 20mph for anything hilly over 3 hours. Touring can be anything - last Sunday was around 5 hours at 9.5mph (including a stop). It's good to have some fast rides and some slow rides - adds a bit of variety and helps improve overall fitness.


----------



## PalmerSperry (24 Jun 2010)

Cycled to/from Salzburg today. About 48km (29,83 miles) each way. Averaged 24,32kmh (15,11mph) on the way in but only 16,93kmh (10,52mph) on the way back. Though that latter figure does include the time I spent in McDonalds! The average gradient favours cycling to Salzburg, and the cramping calf-muscles also didn't help on the way back either.

PS: This was on a Bacchetta Giro 26, carrying the textbooks for my German course.


----------



## Riding in Circles (24 Jun 2010)

I was dead on 16.5mph again today, Will do the reverse route again tomorrow and see if the speed dips down again.


----------



## Auntie Helen (24 Jun 2010)

Well you lot are all waaaay quicker than me. My moving average last year over the 12,000 miles was about 11mph. I sped up a bit at the beginning of this year but have slowed down again now I've rediscovered the joys of chocolate and cake.

Still, I'm not riding to get anywhere particularly quickly. Good thing, too!


----------



## GrasB (24 Jun 2010)

OT but kinda seems like the right place to ask - Is a recumbent trike faster than an normal bike on the flat?


----------



## mark barker (24 Jun 2010)

GrasB said:


> OT but kinda seems like the right place to ask - Is a recumbent trike faster than an normal bike on the flat?


Not when I'm riding it!  It is far more comfortable though, and a decent pace is much easier to achieve over a long distance.


----------



## Riding in Circles (24 Jun 2010)

GrasB said:


> OT but kinda seems like the right place to ask - Is a recumbent trike faster than an normal bike on the flat?



With equivalent rider, yes.


----------



## CopperBrompton (25 Jun 2010)

Auntie Helen said:


> Still, I'm not riding to get anywhere particularly quickly.


Especially on your commute to work :-)


----------



## squeaker (25 Jun 2010)

*What bike, what trike?*



GrasB said:


> OT but kinda seems like the right place to ask - Is a recumbent trike faster than an normal bike on the flat?


IME, depends on what's being compared with what 
Cat 700 vs MTB = 'yes'
Trike T vs flat barred road bike = 'no'
YMMV, of course


----------



## CopperBrompton (25 Jun 2010)

GrasB said:


> OT but kinda seems like the right place to ask - Is a recumbent trike faster than an normal bike on the flat?


Little bit faster on the flat, significantly slower uphill (heavier, and unable to put your bodyweight on the pedals), significantly faster downhill (heavier, more stable, no worries about braking heavily).

Overall, I find that the equivalent rider will average about the same speed, but there'll be an elastic-band effect on the hills.


----------



## GrasB (26 Jun 2010)

Ben Lovejoy said:


> Little bit faster on the flat, significantly slower uphill (heavier, and unable to put your bodyweight on the pedals), significantly faster downhill (heavier, more stable, no worries about braking heavily).


As a rider that can go up hill as fast spinning out at 100rpm as grinding it out of the saddle at 60rpm it'll be interesting climbing then.


----------



## Auntie Helen (26 Jun 2010)

You should give one a go, GrasB. Come and try out my trice if you wish - it's fairly flat around here but there are a couple of hills that tempt the granny ring.


----------



## GrasB (26 Jun 2010)

I was thinking about talking to Kevin from D-tek. I keep thinking about going to a trike for winter commutes.


----------



## Auntie Helen (26 Jun 2010)

Yes, he's excellently helpful and has loads of trikes and bikes to try.

Nuttycyclist on YACF is currently selling a Windcheetah...


----------

